# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > پردازش تصویر (Image Processing) >  دانلود مقالات پنجمین کنفرانس ماشین بینایی و پردازش تصویر ایران

## Reyhane7

*ليست مقالات پنجمین کنفرانس ماشین بینایی و پردازش تصویر ایران در ضميمه قرار گرفت
*تعداد  مقالات: 144

براي اولين بار در اينترنت انجمن هوش مصنوعي، اين مقالات را به صورت رايگان در اختيار شما قرار خواهد داد!
 :قلب: 

براي *دريافت مقالات کامل* به *اين قسمت* مراجعه فرماييد :لبخند:

----------


## Reyhane7

* 
كلاسه‌بندي در عدم قطعيت با تئوري شواهد   
*


*خلاصه مقاله:*

معمولا درسيستمهاي كلاسه بندي براي تهيه يك مدل مشخصي از داده هاي آموزشي طوري عمل مي شود كه هر الگوي ورودي به يك كلاس نسبت داده مي شود. لزوم تخصيص نمونه ها، فقط به يك كلاس، از آزادي عمل سيستم مي كاهد، چراكه در بسياري از موارد، به دليل همپوشاني كلاسها در فضاي ويژگيهاي مربوطه، نمي توان يك نمونه را بطور كامل فقط به يك كلاس نسبت داد. در اين مقاله يك سيستم كلاسه بندي با محاسبات نرم پيشنهاد شده است، بطوريكه در آن، با تدابيري كه در نظر گرفته شده است، آزادي عمل سيستم با در نظر گرفتن انتساب نمونه ها به همه حالتهاي ممكن از 
كلاسهاي موجود افزايش قابل ملاحظه اي پيدا مي كند. در سيستم پيشنهادي از خوشه بندي و قانون تركيب شواهد استفاده شده است. از تصاويري از دانه هاي شن و ماسه كه در 5 كلاس اصلي دسته بندي شده بودند، به عنوان داده هاي سيستم و بررسي نتايج استفاده شده است.

*كلمات كليدي:*كلاسه‌بندي ، خوشه‌بندي، عدم قطعيت، تركيب باورها

----------


## Reyhane7

*روش جدید مکانیابی پلاك خودرو در تصاویر رنگی

*خلاصه مقاله:
اين مقاله ، روش جد يدي جهت مكان يابي پلاك خودرو ، ارائه م يكند. روش پيشنهادي به علت عدم استفاده از عمليات هاي پرهزينه پردازش تصوير، داراي سرعت پاسخ گويي بالاتري نسبت به روشهاي مشابه است. روش پيشنهادي در اين مقاله، مبتني بر شناسايي الگو بوده و با استفاده از پيمايش ستوني براي يافتن الگويي استاندارد در تصوير رنگي، پلاك خودرو را مكانيابي و آن را از تصوير استخراج مي كند. از خصوصيات روش مذكور ، سرعت بالاي پردازش و پاسخ گويي سريع، قابليت نصب و اجرا در ريزپردازنده ها ، قابليت شناسا يي چندين پلاك موجود در يك تصو ير و پردازش بر روي تصوير رنگي بدون تغيير اندازة آن، ميباشد. روش ارائه شده داراي كاربردها ي عملي از قبيل صدور برگ جريمه الكترونيكي، ايجاد سامانۀ هوشمند پرداخت عوارض، كنترل تونلها، بزرگراه ها، پاركينگها، محدوده طرح ترافيك و غيره، ميباشد. نتايج آزمايشات بر روي يك مجموعه داده دلخواه از تصاوير دوربينهاي كنترل سرعت در بزرگراه هاي كشور، كارايي، دقت، اطمينان و سرعت سيستم پيشنهادي را تاييد كرده به طوري كه در آزمايشات به دقت تشخيص 96 درصد دست يافته است.

كلمات كليدي:
مكان‌يابي پلاك خودرو،تشخيص پلاك خودرو، شناسايي الگو

*رمز فايل ها : artificial.ir

لينک دانلود
*

----------


## Reyhane7

* روش جديد استخراج نواحي متن از تصاوير*

خلاصه مقاله:
يافتن نواحي متن در تصاوير نقش بسيار مهمي در كاربرد مختلف مانند استخراج اطلاعات توسط ماشين دارد . در اين مقاله به بررسي يك روش پيشنهادي براي رسيدن به اين هدف مي پردازيم . در روش پيشنهادي با استفاده از فيلتر Wiener و ماسك Unsharp يك عمل پيش پردازش روي تصاوير انجام داده و سپس با كمك روش Sobel لبه هاي تصوير را به دست مي آوريم . با در نظر گرفتن ساختار متن به حذف پلكاني لبه هايي ناخواسته پرداخته و با استفاده از روش هاي مورفولوژي ارائه شده به اصلاح لبه هاي باقي مانده براي جداسازي بهتر لبه هاي متن از لبه هاي ناخواسته مي پردازيم . اين روش براي متون انگليسي با اندازه ، رنگ و جهت هاي مختلف مورد استفاده قرار گرفته شده است .

كلمات كليدي:
تشخيص متن، تشخيص لبه، عمليات مورفولوژي

*رمز فايل ها : artificial.ir

لينک دانلود مقاله
*

----------


## Reyhane7

*كاهش خطا در آشكارسازي سريع چهره در تصاوير 

*خلاصه مقاله:
با توجه به نياز روز افزون به ايجاد و توسعه سامانه هاي خودكار و همچنين گسترش سامانه هاي تعامل ميان انسان و كامپيوتر و سامانه هاي مراقبتي، مساله آشكارسازي و تشخيص چهره افراد در تصاوير از جايگاه ويژه اي برخوردار است. آشكارسازي چهره افراد در تصاوير مي تواند به عنوان يك مرحله پي شپردازش براي اعمال سطح بالاتر مانند تشخيص هويت و رديابي و ... بكار رود. با وجود ارائه روشهاي مختلف در امر آشكارسازي چهره، اين زمينه هنوز به عنوان يك زمينه باز در حوزه پردازش تصوير به شمار مي رود. در اين مقاله يك روش سريع و كارا براي آشكارسازي چهره تمام رخ افراد را معرفي م يكنيم كه با استفاده از ويژگيهاي شبه Haar بتواند چهره افراد را به صورت بلادرنگ و با نرخ تشخيص درست بالايي آشكار سازد. با توجه به اينكه اين روش داراي تعداد بالايي اشتباه براي تصاوير غير چهره است، يك روش براي كاهش اين اشتباهات معرفي م يشود. در روش پيشنهادي يك طبقه بندي كننده مكمل براي روش اصلي معرفي مي شود به طوري كه اين طبقه بندي كننده در تركيب با روش اصلي قادر است تعداد اشتباهات را كاهش دهد در حالي كه نرخ تشخيص درست آن در حد قابل قبولي باقي بماند.

كلمات كليدي:
آشكارسازي سريع چهره، طبقه‌بندي كننده، ويژگي‌هاي Haar ، پردازش بلادرنگ

لينک دانلود مقاله

----------


## Reyhane7

*20- كاهش نويز لكه‌اي در تصاوير سه بعدي اولتراسوند در فضاي ويولت*

خلاصه مقاله:
يكي از عوامل مزاحم در فرايند تشكيل تصوير سه بعدي در دستگاهاي اولتراسوند ، نويز لكه اي (Speckle noise) است. اين نويز باعث افت كيفيت بصري تصاوير مي شود و تقطيع (segmentation) خودكار حجمهاي بدست آمده را دشوار مي سازد . در اين مقاله ، روش آستانه گذاري بلوكي روي ضرايب ويولت به سه بعد گسترش داده مي شود. در ادامه درون حجم با روش كني مرزها استخراج مي شوند و ماسك مرز تشكيل مي شود . از اين ماسك براي تشخيص نواحي همگن استفاده مي شود . با تركيب ماسك مرز و آستانه گذاري بلوكي روي ضرايب ويولت علاوه بر حذف نويز لكه اي مرزها و جزئيات تصوير حفظ ميشود. پياده سازي هاي عملي نشان مي دهد روش آستانه گذاري بلوكي از روش birge بيشتر نويز لكه اي را حذف مي كند و كارا تر است.

كلمات كليدي:
آستانه‌گذاري بلوكي، اولتراسوند سه بعدي، تبديل ويولت، نويز لكه‌اي

*لينک دانلود*

----------

